

Ask PG: Applying second time, why is the application url up after deadline - asadlionpk

Just a question I was wondering both the times. Is it something technical or are you being generous :)
======
david927
This should be changed to "Ask SA:"

~~~
asadlionpk
wouldn't SA just do what the big guys tell him to?

